# Male Severum acting wierd.



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a mated pair, probably in their last year or two and the female died recently. Ever since the male has been acting wierd. He's been hiding a lot, and doesn't come up for food nearly as much as he used to. And when he does, he just spits it out, not sure if he's even eating.
Also when he's just...eating then spitting the food out, he changes colors. And I dont think I've everr seen him like this before, only his usual markings on his face becoming more visible and all his other stripes barely visible except the one near his tail.

I have a female jack Dempsey in my tank also, maybe he's just mimicking her colors?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The belly is too flat, i can tell its not eating well. Try treating for internal parasites.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say its probably lonely, ive known this happen to clown loach in the past, others died and left one and he went exactly like this. All he done was hide and not eat. Try getting another severum, just something to give him company and he may pick up.


----------

